
China Is Trying to Wipe Taiwan Off the Map - smacktoward
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/08/china-is-trying-to-wipe-taiwan-off-the-map.html
======
nickysielicki
I'm not a fan of China by any means, but whenever the topic of the Chinese
stance towards Taiwan comes up, I feel that people in the west get a feeling
as though it's an unparalleled and egregious denial of reality and that
they're crazy for sticking their fingers in their ears.

But we do basically the same thing with Palestine. It's recognized by
basically everyone (including a majority of UN members) except the US and
Israel. What bugs me most is that neither Google or Apple maps label Palestine
as a region. I can understand denial of a region in the context of the
craziness that is geopolitical grandstanding, but I cannot understand how the
average everyday employees at these companies can justify going along with it
and purposefully encoding and forwarding on this ridiculous notion in their
map offerings.

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/10/google-
ma...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/10/google-maps-accused-
remove-palestine)

~~~
craftyguy
It's not unparalleled. We literally did the same thing in the months leading
up to WW2[1] and we're doing it today with Crimea/Russia.

It's appeasement. It's easier to do because it just delays the inevitable
conflict, though history has shown multiple times that it always ends in
bloody conflict.. In the case with China, we're plugging our ears and looking
the other way while they prepare to stomp all over the South China sea and
Taiwan.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeasement#Conduct_of_appease...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeasement#Conduct_of_appeasement,_1937%E2%80%9339)

